# America's Best Bowstrings



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I recently had a delima involving a damaged buss cable on my bow. My drop away rest was installed with the cable too tight. This caused the cable slide to damage the buss cable. I didn't notice this until it was too late. My delima was, do I replace the buss cable or get a new set? The string and cables were just over a year old, with probably a few thousand shots (Winners Choice). I decided on a new set, but, what do I get? There were a few things that I didn't like about my WC experience. I didn't like the serving separation of the end servings from day one! I also didn't like all the string fuzz, no matter how much wax I used. I also had to adjust my peep for rotation a few times. WC was also a bit pricey. At the shop, the owner suggested that I give America's Best a try. I had never heard of them. He showed me their brochure, and their written warranty guaranteeing no creep or peep rotation for 1 year caught my eye. Nobody else ever put such a guarantee in writing that I have ever seen. Their price was also less than WC. I thought, what the heck, and went with America's Best.
It took less than a week to get my string and cables. The shop installed them, and set my bow to factory specs. I have to say that I was very impressed with the quality of the workmanship that went into the string and cables. THey look great,(green and black), and the end servings were tight, with no seperation at all. My buss cable has a split yoke, and they served up to where the cable splits as well. WC didn't do that. I now have maybe 100 shots on the set now, and my peep hasn't moved a bit and my bows specs are still right on the money! The string is 8125, and the cables are 452x. I shot through a chrono and noticed a 3.2 fps gain in speed to boot!
I highly recommend America's Best to anyone who is looking for a quality string and cables for their bow. Their quality is backed by a written warranty!


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

yep.... they are very very good quality!


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Buksknr53 said:


> I recently had a delima involving a damaged buss cable on my bow. My drop away rest was installed with the cable too tight. This caused the cable slide to damage the buss cable. I didn't notice this until it was too late. My delima was, do I replace the buss cable or get a new set? The string and cables were just over a year old, with probably a few thousand shots (Winners Choice). I decided on a new set, but, what do I get? There were a few things that I didn't like about my WC experience. I didn't like the serving separation of the end servings from day one! I also didn't like all the string fuzz, no matter how much wax I used. I also had to adjust my peep for rotation a few times. WC was also a bit pricey. At the shop, the owner suggested that I give America's Best a try. I had never heard of them. He showed me their brochure, and their written warranty guaranteeing no creep or peep rotation for 1 year caught my eye. Nobody else ever put such a guarantee in writing that I have ever seen. Their price was also less than WC. I thought, what the heck, and went with America's Best.
> It took less than a week to get my string and cables. The shop installed them, and set my bow to factory specs. I have to say that I was very impressed with the quality of the workmanship that went into the string and cables. THey look great,(green and black), and the end servings were tight, with no seperation at all. My buss cable has a split yoke, and they served up to where the cable splits as well. WC didn't do that. I now have maybe 100 shots on the set now, and my peep hasn't moved a bit and my bows specs are still right on the money! The string is 8125, and the cables are 452x. I shot through a chrono and noticed a 3.2 fps gain in speed to boot!
> I highly recommend America's Best to anyone who is looking for a quality string and cables for their bow. Their quality is backed by a written warranty!


Thank you for the high marks. 
Keep in touch and let us know how they are performing. We will have a booth set up at Bedford, Ind. 
If you are there stop by and see us.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Dead Center said:


> Thank you for the high marks.
> Keep in touch and let us know how they are performing. We will have a booth set up at Bedford, Ind.
> If you are there stop by and see us.


Are you going to have any Bedford deals out there?? A few buddies wanted to know.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes we are going to have a show special.

$89.95 with free shipping and a free hat.


----------

